# Aawwhhh...Happy B-Day Les



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits, buddy.

42. Kinda like 20 but with a bit more baggage, eh. Cheers.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy birthday Les!


----------



## Erich (Mar 31, 2008)

May you be blessed with 1000 grandchildren................ all the same age


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2008)

HAPPY BURFDAY!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2008)

Njaco. That's touching. However, I don't wish to be outdone.

So just for you, Les... my demonstration that I do give $hit.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't beat the .gif Master!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 31, 2008)

Les, you the man! *Happy Birthday!*

TO


----------



## Heinz (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday Man!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Dan the Man! Take care!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 31, 2008)

*Happy birthday ya rat bastardo!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday you slapper....!


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2008)

Have a good one Dan! And no worries - no matter how old you get, you'll still always be older than me


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 1, 2008)

So Less name is Dan and he is born on April 1st...Happy Birthday mate, we share a name and a birthday!Best wishes and may all your dreams come true!


----------



## rochie (Apr 1, 2008)

happy birthday les


----------



## mkloby (Apr 1, 2008)

Hehe... happy birthday...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dan !!!!!!


100 lat, 100 lat, 100 lat. !!!!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks alot u fu*ktards.... Am I really 42??? I thought I was 28....

Dammit, I guess its true the first thing that goes is ur memory....

Very cool Konig/Dan, the world needs more Aries....

My birthday present from the wife was an Official Autographed Bobby Nystrom Hockey Puck in a nice glass case.... Freakin awesome gift if I do say so myself....

Thanks again u pricks, its nice to feel harrasssed once in awhile...


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 1, 2008)

Only 42 Happy BDay maybe the Isles will make the post season for you next year


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 1, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks again u pricks, its nice to feel harrasssed once in awhile...



You can always count on us to harass you


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy B'day Les, you old grouchy fart!


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday m8 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 1, 2008)

Get stuffed Dan.






















Seriously, happy Birthday Buddy, I hope you had a great day and if your still on the sauce, have a cold one for me. All the best.


PS, my signed Clint movie poster is still better then your hockey puck!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Shouldn't this be a national holiday to your honor you (unprintable foul language) pr*ck?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday brother. 42, damn, I'm right behind you. I raise my glass to celebrate.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy birthday ya old fart!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday you old geezer!


----------



## seesul (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy B´day Dan, you got my gift yesterday


----------



## ccheese (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dan. Only 42.... I thought you were *MUCH*
older !! I mean.... judging by your pictures. Must be the mileage on the 
frame..... Here's to you  my friend.....

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday Les!


----------



## v2 (Apr 1, 2008)

...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks again fellas, I appreciate all the kind words...

For all of u punks spoutin the ol' fart routine, kiss my ass... I'll throw down some Krav Marga and kick all ur asses from here....

And Charles, u better be jokin around, cause I get mistaken for a mid-thirties kind of guy all the time....


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 1, 2008)

Only one thing to add; *I wish the hell I was 42 Dan!*

Happy Birthday again from a soon to be 59 year old.

TO


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits, buddy.
> 
> 42. Kinda like 20 but with a bit more baggage, eh. Cheers.



HEY!! Watch this tossing around of that 'baggage' word!! Well, at least i'm shapely and cute baggage.


----------



## plan_D (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dan, you slag! Get boozed up, do it! And you're only as old as the woman you feel...


----------



## Becca (Apr 1, 2008)

by the waaayy...ROFLMAO! @ you guys! Y'all are awesome!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 1, 2008)

lil l8 sorry  anyways HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 1, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Only one thing to add; *I wish the hell I was 42 Dan!*Happy Birthday again from a soon to be 59 year old.TO



I'll take 42 again too!! 58 is coming up real quick, like 31 days from now. DANG! Well Happy Birthday Les.... and may you not mellow with age!
You're a lot funnier this way than drooling down your shirt.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 1, 2008)

I think that would be funny too!

(opps! another demerit!  )


----------



## Maestro (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like I'm always late to join the party... Happy Birthday, Les !


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2008)

Me, too Maestro. Happy birthday, Dan, I'll drink one on you this weekend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 2, 2008)

Bit late here but Happy Birthday Les! I hope it was a good one!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 2, 2008)

belated happy b-day...
guess who didnt get killed in the typhoons :>


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I think that would be funny too!
> 
> (opps! another demerit!  )



Chris SHHHH!! I was just trying to be nice 'cause it's his birthday


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be joining you this year at 42 my friend. And I'm one of those young looking guys too. I still get carded.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 3, 2008)

Doug, u were a Senior Chief in this mans Navy... U have no reason to be nice to anyone, anywhere....

Why would u want to start now???


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

Getting OLD and soft....??


----------



## evangilder (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh sure, looking young at 42. Rub it in!  With my fair skin and the time I spend in the sun, I'm starting to look like a saddlebag with eyes...


----------

